# Surprise Bubble Bread Recipe



## Ol-blue (Oct 11, 2007)

Pull apart rolls with pockets of your favorite jam in the middle. It can't get any better then that. I'm sure Rhodes Dinner rolls would work great also. A little powder sugar icing would be good drizzled over the cooled rolls, that's if your family lets them cool before eating them all up.
Enjoy! Debbie

Surprise Bubble Bread







ROLLS
2 loaf/loaves BREAD DOUGH; Thawed.
JAM; Your Favorite.
3 to 4 tablespoon(s) BUTTER; Melted.
CINNAMON/SUGAR MIXTURE

ICING
1 tablespoon(s) BUTTER; Melted.
1 cup(s) POWDERED SUGAR
1 to 2 tablespoon(s) WATER; Or Milk.
1/4 teaspoon(s) ALMOND EXTRACT
1/2 teaspoon(s) VANILLA
_____

Thaw bread, do not let rise.
Pinch off dough the size of a golf ball.
Flatten each ball into a 4 inch circle.
Place a teaspoon of your favorite jam in the centers.
Pinch edges of dough together to enclose jam and form into a ball.
Roll each balls in melted butter and then in cinnamon sugar mixture.
Place balls, seam side down in a greased bundt pan.
When all the dough is in pan, sprinkle a little cinnamon sugar mixture over balls and any extra melted butter.
Cover with sprayed plastic wrap.
Let dough rise until doubled in size.
Remove plastic wrap and bake at 350 degrees for 30 to 40 minutes covering with foil last 10 minutes of baking if tops of bread is getting to dark.
Remove from pan immediately and place on cooling rack or plate to cool.
Drizzle icing over cooled rolls if desired.
Great right out of the oven or served at room temperature.
_____


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 11, 2007)

This is gorgeous, Debbie! I will definitely be making this one. Thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you Fisher's Mom. I hope you enjoy. Debbie


----------



## miniman (Oct 11, 2007)

We do something similar called monkey bread. Same idea of balls of dough and coating with sugar & spice. There is no filling and we also include raisens with the sugar & spice. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 11, 2007)

miniman said:


> We do something similar called monkey bread. Same idea of balls of dough and coating with sugar & spice. There is no filling and we also include raisens with the sugar & spice. Absolutely delicious.


 
I make the same thing only I call it bubble bread and with no raisins and using chopped walnuts.
One day I was making this and I thought why not add a filling. So I added the jam and it turned out pretty good. Debbie


----------



## Constance (Oct 11, 2007)

I've also seen one with cream cheese in the middle that calls for biscuits instead of rolls. 
I'm sure I'd prefer the rolls. Wonder if you could do cream cheese AND jelly?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 11, 2007)

Yum,that looks really good.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 11, 2007)

I just had a thought you could fill the balls with different jams so its surprise every time.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, You can also fill it with different jam and cream cheese. A real surprise in every bite. Great Ideas!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2007)

This looks so good!  I can't wait to try it.

 Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 11, 2007)

Very, Very cleaver Miss Debbie!! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Green Lady (Oct 12, 2007)

That would be nice to serve at a holiday breakfast or brunch.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 12, 2007)

You are welcome. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2007)

ol-blue, when i read this thread title, i immediately thought you meant the bubble bread from the famous bubble restaurant on captiva island, florida.

their version of bubble bread is more of a breadstick that is covered with grated sharp cheeses and herbs. BubbleRoom
(turn up your speakers for this one)

anyway, yours looks fantastic! this is one i'll try someday. i'll bet my sweet-toothed family will love it. thanks.


----------



## letscook (Oct 12, 2007)

just made a cup of coffee and wish I had that sitting in front of me right now.
I love your post with the pictures thanks alot, 
 I will be added a few calories to my Sunday morning this week.


----------

